# Once in a while you get a serious funny...must have been the flash..



## Photo Lady (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 17, 2021)

Good shot.....


----------



## jeffashman (Oct 17, 2021)

That is funny, especially with the crop on the bottom. Looks like she is looking over the edge.


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 18, 2021)

Jeff15 said:


> Good shot.....


thank you


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 18, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> That is funny, especially with the crop on the bottom. Looks like she is looking over the edge.


thank you... and her pop out eyes...


----------



## CherylL (Oct 18, 2021)

The whole deer in headlight look!


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 18, 2021)

CherylL said:


> The whole deer in headlight look!


your  right.. thats  the look... thanks


----------



## stapo49 (Oct 18, 2021)

Love it!


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 18, 2021)

stapo49 said:


> Love it!


thank you


----------

